# Grand Ridge Brewey



## haysie (5/12/10)

Noticed advertised in y`days "Age". The iconic Gippsland brewery is up for grabs.


----------



## BrenosBrews (5/12/10)

Let me guess, POA or Expressions of interest? They probably want millions.


----------



## haysie (5/12/10)

BrenosBrews said:


> Let me guess, POA or Expressions of interest? They probably want millions.



To be sold as a going concern. Turnover is surprisingly on the small side 2.5 mil p/a. considering brewing capacity of 70000ltrs. No price listed.


----------



## brettprevans (5/12/10)

Maybe they should try selling their special 'regional characteristic' as a seperate item :lol:


----------



## haysie (5/12/10)

I knew it had to get a mention :lol:

maybe a sign of the times i.e get big or get out, lotsa competition with bigger players getting more involved.
Only have to visit Dans and choice is great, almost if not saturated.


----------



## bum (5/12/10)

haysie said:


> Only have to visit Dans and choice is great, almost if not saturated.


I dunno, is it? You certainly can get 100 different versions of the same beer, anyway. 

Maybe 2 IPAs.

Chimay if you're feeling fancy.


----------



## BrenosBrews (5/12/10)

Their too different for swill beer drinkers to get into and too crap for berd nerds to get into essentially. Like they brew some OK beers but they haven't really moved with the times. Their most recent release was a "Draft Bitter" which was supposedly a clean lager. Far from it. Anyway, how do you sell something to someone and force them to run it as a going concern? Would that be in the sale contract?

Maybe partly big players getting involved, but more & BETTER microbreweries starting up too.


----------



## haysie (5/12/10)

bum said:


> I dunno, is it? You certainly can get 100 different versions of the same beer, anyway.
> 
> Maybe 2 IPAs.
> 
> Chimay if you're feeling fancy.



I dont see it walking off the shelves. My vintage is 40`s, wife and friends drink chardonay, bubbly pinks,yellows. My boyfriends  drink Crownies or soak up mine.
Target market? 18-40? The sponsor of that one out the Yarra Valley whom brews 2 beers have got in every motel/pub/restaurant as an add on to their already market penetration. Does that make for a good beer? just because its well marketed and distributed tells me its a dog. Taste like a an over expensive doggie too.

Whomever buys Grand Ridge, has a job in front of them IMO. Unless of course its MB,LC. They wont support local business unless its central.
Ebay?


----------



## mattric (5/12/10)

Am I the only one that enjoys their beer? I'm in love with their supershine.


----------



## haysie (5/12/10)

mattric said:


> Am I the only one that enjoys their beer? I'm in love with their supershine.



I love their beers, Gippsland Gold, Moonshine, Red Lager..... then their are others

MATTRIC.... great first post in near 2 years. Are you a GR brewer? If so, I have a question about


----------



## DU99 (5/12/10)

if all the members chipped in some $$$$$ we could buy it..


----------



## bum (5/12/10)

DU99 said:


> if all the members chipped in some $$$$$ we could buy it..


Yes. And we could run it by consensus...

h34r:


----------



## jimi (5/12/10)

I'll preface this by saying I haven't had one of their beers in years, but my impression of GR is this; 
In the early days they won lots of awards and turned off a lot of beer nerds by acting rather arrogantly. I can still vividly recall the steam rising from Linz' ears as he was telling me of how at some beer fest which required tickets for samples, that they won a Gold during this fest for one of their beers and suddenly demanded that punters produce 2 tickets per sample instead of one. Without digressing into other examples, I think they 'poked the bear' and since then there has been a few that have loved to highlight any flaw they reckon they have found in their beers. They could have had a few issues in some batches for all I know, I haven't had a beer of there's in a long time, but they do have an impressive record for awarded beer that many other micros would envy which should augur well for their sale and even for any buyer.


----------



## fraser_john (6/12/10)

bum said:


> Yes. And we could run it by consensus...
> 
> h34r:



Haha, excellent, consensus or "he who slags last in the early hours wins"?


----------



## HoppingMad (6/12/10)

jimi said:


> I can still vividly recall the steam rising from Linz' ears as he was telling me of how at some beer fest which required tickets for samples, that they won a Gold during this fest for one of their beers and suddenly demanded that punters produce 2 tickets per sample instead of one.



Wow. I actually remember experiencing this at a Grand Ridge stand. You're taking me way back now. I think it was 'Beertopia' or 'Melbourne International Beer Awards' held at Jeff's Shed before moving for one or two years to the Royal Exhibition Building - the event that was held prior to Microbrewers Showcase coming about as we know it.

From memory they were charging two tokens for their 'Supershine'. In consecutive events they actually held back this beer only for people who asked for it, and later took it off their tasting list altogether. Quite a weird thing. I think they were trying to make it exclusive or something. 

As for the Brewery I think as many have mentioned in other threads they have some great beer (the Moonlight being my favourite - a later version of their old Nut Brown Ale which was great), but they do have some issues to straighten out on the quality control front with other labels. In the right hands with money behind it the brewery could become a real asset to the town - the way Holgate is at Woodend, or Red Hill Brewery is - an attraction in itself. But they really need to innovate there and inject some fresh new ideas, and some seasonal releases only available at the brewery would be good too. A reward for travelling all that way would be nice. 

Hopper.


----------



## bum (6/12/10)

fraser_john said:


> Haha, excellent, consensus or "he who slags last in the early hours wins"?


Looks like I just got my name on a carpark, boys!


----------



## zebba (6/12/10)

Not sure why charging extra to taste supershine is a bad thing. We're talking a 12%, aged barleywine. Seems reasonable it costs 2 tokens when the 2 week old 4% wheat costs 1.

Supershine is great BTW.


----------



## Jazman (6/12/10)

Maybee if they get the right owner they can get a New brewer who can make good beer ?????


----------



## goomboogo (6/12/10)

mattric said:


> Am I the only one that enjoys their beer? I'm in love with their supershine.



Yes.


----------



## outbreak (6/12/10)

I went there last year..... The place is a bit of a dive, all the locals were drinking Jack Daniels and Cola bottles at the bar...... found it a bit weird.


----------



## DU99 (6/12/10)

sounds weird JD..dont say much for the beer


----------



## Mercs Own (7/12/10)

I imagine who ever buys it would want to rebadge it or at least seriously think about it as I dont really hear too many people raving about the beer or the place. That said I also imagine Eric will be asking a hefty price for the brand and good will.

I wouldnt buy it...oh i dont have any money anyway!


----------



## brettprevans (7/12/10)

Mercs Own said:


> I imagine who ever buys it would want to rebadge it or at least seriously think about it as I dont really hear too many people raving about the beer or the place. That said I also imagine Eric will be asking a hefty price for the brand and good will.
> 
> I wouldnt buy it...oh i dont have any money anyway!


he wont get jacks for the goodwill and intangibles as new accouting laws require that they must be demonstratably worth the proposed value ie easiest way it tohave sold it at some stage. this is why fosters is splitting its company and seelling the wine. its intangibles are going to be massivgely written down (like $2b worth) unless it can prove that its intangibles (which is where the bulk of its worth lies ie in brands etc) is worth what it currently values it at). at this stage the offers are way less than current value and the company is going to be in trouble when its assets are written down.

its actually interesting stuff. most of the AASB and AAS and what it means in the real world is fkn boring. 

but thats enough accountancy talk. more beer


----------



## haysie (7/12/10)

I dont think GR have the market penetration. The rabbit brewery after such a short time is miles ahead in Victoria. Is it good beer? or good marketing?, add on etc. The rabbit drop has ridden the coattails of a very successful brewery, and hence its everywhere. 
GR makes a far better beer than above mentioned IMO but after all these years didnt do the marketing thing well, combined with some very unforgiving beers........ yep, its gotta be hard to sell. I hope someone can ressurect it, Gippsland is a great place and "no real beer" would be a shame.


----------



## earle (7/12/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> he wont get jacks for the goodwill and intangibles as new accouting laws require that they must be demonstratably worth the proposed value ie easiest way it tohave sold it at some stage. this is why fosters is splitting its company and seelling the wine. its intangibles are going to be massivgely written down (like $2b worth) unless it can prove that its intangibles (which is where the bulk of its worth lies ie in brands etc) is worth what it currently values it at). at this stage the offers are way less than current value and the company is going to be in trouble when its assets are written down.
> 
> its actually interesting stuff. most of the AASB and AAS and what it means in the real world is fkn boring.
> 
> but thats enough accountancy talk. more beer



Doesn't this apply more to reporting of publicly listed companies. In terms of the sale of a small privately owned business goodwill is simply the premium the buyer is willing to pay over the value of the tangibles. By the sounds of the posts though this will be negligible, especially if rebrabding is required. Perhaps if the name must be carried over the buyer could argue negative goodwill. :huh:


----------



## itguy1953 (7/12/10)

If it is sold, does this mean Melbourne Brewers will be looking for a new venue/sponsor for 2011 Beerfest?


----------



## brendo (7/12/10)

Barry R said:


> If it is sold, does this mean Melbourne Brewers will be looking for a new venue/sponsor for 2011 Beerfest?



All locked in. 

It is not entirely uncommon for a business like this to put feelers out to see what the market is like and get a sense of what the value might look like if it were to be sold. Jamiesons did that earlier this year if I recall.


----------

